# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  MyoGen?

## scarlod

Anyone have experience using MyoGen? I see them around a lot but there isn't a ton of discussion about them on here

----------

